# Sawmiller's Hunting Club



## edge6245 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey guy's,

      We had a great turn out for the club work day. Glad to meet you all. Hope we get some rain soon so our work will pay off. 

                                                                                                                                                           Shane


----------



## edge6245 (Apr 23, 2007)

Stacy,

       Sounds good to me. I may try to make it down Sat. Or Sunday. They are talking rain Wednesday. That would be a great thing.


----------



## 67gtoowner (Apr 26, 2007)

*Nice Turnout*

I agree it was a nice turnout for the work day and it was good to get to meet an hang out with some of the members!  I was at the club on Tuesday trying out my new ( new to me ) 4 wheeler, no sprouts except on the lower power line plot.  The rain is what we need did see a few turkey!


----------



## edge6245 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hope the rain helped everything start growing. Where did you see the Turkey at? I hope to see what kind of damage I can do with my new Mossberg 935 Sunday morning.


----------



## 67gtoowner (Apr 27, 2007)

*Turkey Sighting*

I saw one crossing the road coming from the 55 acres to the camp side of the land and the other one in going into the 55 acres towards the 55 acre stand.  Good luck on Sunday!


----------



## 67gtoowner (Apr 27, 2007)

*Hunting Spot*

Stacy,

I would like to talk to you about hunting spots also, but I need some more time to get to know the land.  Let me know when you might be going back up there and maybe we can meet up.

Later,

Steve


----------



## 67gtoowner (Apr 28, 2007)

My son and I are planning to be there on Sunday afternoon.  Maybe we could meet up then?  We were going to fish the creek and ride the 4 wheeler some!


----------



## 25.06 (Apr 29, 2007)

*hunting club*

I had planned to go down sunday, but got busy with other stuff. did manage to get a feeder built today for the hunting club. stacy will post a picture later.

mitch


----------



## edge6245 (Apr 29, 2007)

Cool, Looks almost like the one I was going to buy to take down.


----------



## 25.06 (May 2, 2007)

*FOOD PLOTS*

WENT TURKEY HUNTING TUE. MORNING, SOME OF THE FOOD PLOTS ARE COMING UP. WE NEED SOME RAIN THIS WEEK!!! DID HEAR TURKEYS GOBBLING, 3 ACROSS THE ROAD AT POWER LINE. ONE CAME TO THE ROAD BUT WOULDN'T CROSS. NEEDS TO BE DOVE SEASON, THEY ARE WEARING OUT THE FOOD PLOTS. HAD ABOUT 20 ON POWER LINE PLOT RIGHT I FRONT OF ME.

MITCH


----------



## edge6245 (May 3, 2007)

Went turkey hunting Thursday morning and no luck on a turkey but had a great day. Saw 2 hens, 3 deer, 10 rabbits, a heck of alot of dove, and a RATTLER. The deer were not 15 yards from us after they like to run us over running down a hill top. Stood and watched them about 15 min. We need rain bad.The food plots are coming up but are begging for water. If you guys decide to go turkey hunting give me a call so I can inform you on what I found while scouting today. It will be worth the call.


----------



## edge6245 (May 7, 2007)

Any luck Sunday morning?


----------



## edge6245 (May 9, 2007)

Good deal! I will be down Saturday morning to see what i can call up. Do you know if Mitch has moved that ladder stand yet so I can put up the two man stand? Are you going to be down this weekend? If so I would like for you to show me where Tim is hunting so that I want set up on top of him. I think Mitch said he was 200 or 300 yrds from the ladder stand.


----------



## edge6245 (May 9, 2007)

Tell you what I will lock it up in the Bus.


----------



## 67gtoowner (May 9, 2007)

*Hey Guys*

Still real busy with softball but in about two weeks it will be over!  We are in second right now!!  My son and I went fishing the other weekend as planned.  Didn't do real well but had a great time.

Still need to find a place to put my two person tower stand.  We went down to the end of the road at the 55 and the pipe is still across the creek down there near the property line.  would love to put a ladder stand down there if it doesn't conflict with anyone else.  Let me know.

Later,

Steve


----------



## 67gtoowner (May 9, 2007)

Nice feeder Mitch


----------



## edge6245 (May 10, 2007)

I am up for that. That is about 2 weeks before bow season correct? Where are you fishing Saturday?


----------



## edge6245 (May 10, 2007)

Stacy, 
     You had company on the road-way to the dead end stand.


----------



## edge6245 (May 10, 2007)

Just Kidding! Just wanted to make everyone aware that they are crawling like mad. I found the picture on here. But like I said before I have seen one already this year. Made up my mind that it was about time to invest in some snake chaps. Them darn things are high $$$$$. Has anyone been down sense we got the rain this past weekend. Would be interested in knowing what the food plots are doing.


----------



## edge6245 (May 10, 2007)

Steve,

        Are you going down to the club Saturday?


----------



## 67gtoowner (May 11, 2007)

*Going to the Club*

Would love to be at the club but do not see it happening until softball is over and the postponed "honey do" list is complete!  Probably two to three weeks before my son and I go back there.   

If you all need something just give me a call and I can try and rearrange my schedule to help out!

I will try to post before I go just in case some of you all want to meet up.

Holiday weekends for work days are tough for me!


----------



## 67gtoowner (May 11, 2007)

*Labor Day Workday*

Just got a kitchen pass for labor day weekend work day 

My son and I will plan on camping the entire weekend and working our butts off!! 

Let me know for sure if it is a set event or not.

talk to you all later,

Steve


----------



## ponyboy (May 12, 2007)

hey stacey , how many turkeys yall harvest so far ? find any sheds ?


----------



## edge6245 (May 12, 2007)

I think we should all plan on a cook-out that weekend at the camp after the work day. Sit around a fire and shoot the crap for a while. Does anyone see them selves hunt Tuesday afternoon? I am going to try to put up my feeders and fill them all if know one will be there. Stacy, what type feed you going to us in your feeder. I am thinking of trying out Godfrey's feed.


----------



## 67gtoowner (May 12, 2007)

*Works for me*

we are plannig on being there the entire weekend so we are up for anything!  we will probably come up Friday after work and stay till Sunday.


----------



## 67gtoowner (May 12, 2007)

Stacy,

I have a friend that has given me a table and four chairs and I was thinking of bringing them up to the camp and leaving them under the canopy.  Is that cool or do we not want them?

Steve


----------



## edge6245 (May 12, 2007)

Steve,

     Let me know as soon as you can get down to the club to put up that stand you need help with.My son and myself will help you get it up. I will send you number via PM. Call me and we will come down. I should be down at least once a week and maybe twice to check my feeders.

                                                                           Shane


----------



## 67gtoowner (May 12, 2007)

Will do, thanks for the offerring to help


----------



## 67gtoowner (May 14, 2007)

*Labor Day Workday*

Bad News - Kitchen pass just revoked no can do for workday on Labor day weekend.  Wife forgot about planned camping trip with Sister   

Stacy, 

try and plan it for another weekend and we will be there.

later,

Steve


----------



## Blue Iron (May 20, 2007)

Its bootyful!  Way to go Stubby.


----------



## edge6245 (May 24, 2007)

Yes we do! Anyone going to the club this weekend?


----------



## edge6245 (May 24, 2007)

Yes we do! Anyone going to the club this weeekend?


----------



## 67gtoowner (May 28, 2007)

Hey guys,

I just bought  a camper off of eBay for the hunting club.  Needs work but I only paid $100.00 for it!  It is a truck camper  that fits in the bed of my truck.  Can't wait to get up there, lot's of things changing around here, will be moving soon!  Staying in the club no matter what!

Talk to you all soon.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 2, 2007)

Get your truck Stubby?


----------



## 67gtoowner (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

My son and I are planning to go up to the club on Saturday and may even go back on Sunday.  Just wanted to let you all know.  Hopefully I can find a spot for my tower stand.  Any suggestions?


----------



## 67gtoowner (Jun 5, 2007)

update on the truck camper - so far the A/C works great, the furnace (after a thorough cleaning) seems to work fine, the water heater works but will need some rebuilding before it is safe to use.  The real problem is it needs some substantial structural repairs.  It will probably take more time than money so I think I am in pretty good shape!  Anyone know where I can get a camper frig that runs on propane and electricity?


----------



## 67gtoowner (Jun 6, 2007)

*Still on Track to go Saturday*

So far nothing has changed my plans to go up Saturday  It does seem like there is a chance that mother nature will not cooperate but we will have to wait and see.

Stacy,

Do you know where Justin put his stand at on the other side of the road?  I wanted to put a ladder stand all the way in the bottom accross the creek near the power line and property line but do not want to encroach on anyone or mess them up getting to the stand?  If you talk to Mitch ask him to send me the contact list for the members again as I lost the information when my computer was stolen.


----------



## 67gtoowner (Jun 11, 2007)

*Stands are Up*

Stacy,

Thanks for the help, I owe you some gas money.  I will catch you the next time I see you.

FYI - If anyone goes up to the land take a chain saw because there are several trees down blocking the road.

My son and I put up two stands this weekend - lot's of work but hopefully it will be worth it!

I am trying to post a few pictures - Here goes?


----------



## edge6245 (Jun 24, 2007)

That is nice. Would love to have one like that. Has anyone been down to the land lately? Just was wondering if thing exciting is going on. Sorry I have not kept in touch more. Just started my own business and it has had me wide open. Now I will have even more time to hunt.   I may go down and set up my feeders this week and ride around to see what is going on. Anyone going down this week?


----------



## 67gtoowner (Jun 25, 2007)

*4-Wheeler Ramps*

Good to hear from you Shane, what kind of business did you start?  I am not going this weekend but I would like to!

I just finished building some 4-wheeler ramps for the truck, one more coat of paint and we are done!  Check out the pictures.  It took about a day and I used metal I had around the house. It sure beat spending around $180 for aluminum ones!  It's Bud Light time now


----------



## 67gtoowner (Jun 28, 2007)

*Food Plots*

Stacy,

I replied to your email, just let me know when and I will do my best to be there.

Later,

Steve


----------



## 67gtoowner (Jun 28, 2007)

*Shane's email*

It did not work for me either nor did Steve Osborn's.  I got a response that said Steve was not accepting emails from me?  I do not think I ticked him off! ( never have emailed him) 

Stacy if you can get him let him know about the blockage!


----------



## edge6245 (Jul 1, 2007)

I started and inflatables business. You know the little jumping things the kids love to play in. I have 21 pieces and they keep me going. I think we need to plan a camp cook out when the weather starts cooling down some. 

Stacy, 
        So how is the feeder doing? Are they using it yet? Just wondering last time I had one of those it took them about 2 monthes to get use to it before they would eat out of it.


----------



## 67gtoowner (Jul 8, 2007)

Stacy,

Nice avatar!  You can go anywhere in that 4x4!  Hope you do not get stuck, who would get you out?


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 30, 2007)

i ll come get ya out .......


----------



## T Ray (Aug 29, 2007)

Anybody going Dove hunting


----------



## T Ray (Sep 4, 2007)

Deer Cam


----------



## lowhigh (Sep 5, 2007)

*deer cam*

t cam


----------



## T Ray (Sep 5, 2007)

I see you got them on there


----------



## edge6245 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey guys,

     Great pics. I hope everyone one has cleaned up there feed from there feeders. We don't need any trouble in the morning. We don't need any trouble at all. Good luck to everyone in the morning I will not be able to make it. I will be there all next week. Keep me posted on how the weekend goes. Would like to know what was killed and how many everyone saw. We still need to take day in the couple of weeks to plant for winter. Let me know when we decide to do this. 

                     Shane


----------



## T Ray (Sep 15, 2007)

Anybody see anything this weekend?  I plan on coming down next weekend and camping anybody else going


----------



## edge6245 (Sep 18, 2007)

Me and my son are planning on being there both days this weekend. Hope someone sticks a nice one. Maybe it will be me.


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 20, 2007)

lowhigh said:


> got the camp grass cut & clean. who  is  camping this weekend. 9- 8 -07[/QUOTE
> 
> ya ll see n any deer , knockin any down ? hollar at me when wanna go ride at rocky creek ..later , chris


----------



## edge6245 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey guys! What went on at camp this weekend? Plan on being there both days this coming weekend.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

congrats steve jr and the rest of the sawmillers ....i thought maybe ya ll got ate by one of them black panthers , since ya ll had nt posted in a while ...........


----------



## 67gtoowner (Nov 27, 2007)

Steve,

I know you must be one HAPPY FATHER!  That deer the Steve Jr. killed in a nice one.  Sorry I missed you last Saturday, we killed a small doe and had to go because we had a function to attend!  I might be up there Sunday morning maybe I will see you then.  

Hope you all had a good Thanksgiving.


----------



## lowhigh (Nov 28, 2007)

*dangerous trampolines*

why trampolines are so dangerous


----------



## edge6245 (Nov 29, 2007)

I that all you guys had forgot about the club forum. Congrats Steve on your doe last Sat. I let 3 walk the same morning. Don't know what came over me. I had already told my self that I needed meat. I will get them next Time. They came by me the same time that you shot.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 2, 2007)

*merry x-mas*

merry x-mas n a happy new-year to all the sawmillers .......ya ll go n knock some more down [ deer ] .


----------



## lowhigh (Dec 4, 2007)

*steve jr got a doe sunday*

10:00


----------



## edge6245 (Dec 4, 2007)

Steve,

    Congrates to Steve Jr. You must be proud of your son. This is the first year he has killed a deer with a rifle and darn if he has not killed two. A nice buck as one them always adds to the proud moment. Looks like he is out doing you and me both.


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 4, 2007)

You sawmillers ever considered going QDM?  Seems like with the number of bucks being killed if ya'll went QDM ya'll would have some monsters in a year or 2.


----------



## 25.06 (Dec 5, 2007)

donnie's 9 point


----------



## 25.06 (Dec 5, 2007)

mitch's 9 point


----------



## lowhigh (Dec 11, 2007)

180lbs steve .jr deer


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 16, 2007)

The Sawmillers do any good over the weekend?


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 29, 2007)

some nice deer , congrats ..........


----------



## lowhigh (Apr 1, 2008)

sawmillers hunting club   3-28-08 TURKEY GOT WET FELL IN A CREEK . 1 1/4 INCH SPURS


----------



## T Ray (Sep 8, 2008)

Any one going down this weekend


----------



## lowhigh (Sep 8, 2008)

not this weekend  going on vacation. next weekend i will kill the big one from your stand  T RAY LOL


----------



## 25.06 (Nov 23, 2008)

Were having another good year guy's. Starting to have some really nice bucks. 
That's 9 on the wall in 3 years.


----------



## ponyboy (Apr 25, 2009)




----------

